# Puppy exercise



## Abhp (Apr 24, 2017)

Hi all,

I have a 10 week old puppy who I'm trying to get settled into a schedule. I'd love to hear how other people arranged their daily activities for puppies at this age. I've only had him for four days, so still getting to know each other it seems. I'm home all day with him along with my 5 year old sons. 

He's been sleeping through the night the last two nights (after a horrendous first night of crate training crying from him), and I start his day around 5:30 with a potty break and then breakfast at 6am. Once my boys wake at 7am we head out for a walk around the block and some play in the yard for an hour or so. 

He's happy with a couple play breaks from his crate throughout the day, but often just sits and looks at me when I take him out for a walk... is it too early to "walk" a puppy? If so, how can I help him work off some of his puppy energy? I'd like to wear him out as much as possible throughout the day, but am so confused that he's not into going for walks. 

Maybe it's early days and I need to feel out a schedule as it creates itself based on his energy? I braced myself for "puppy energy" when I adopted him, committing to the idea that I'd need to be wearing him out every couple of hours, but am thinking he might be happier to sleep more than I've been allowing. Would love any thoughts!


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

Walks just might be too much for him right now. When ours was little she'd end up crawling into the stroller basket. She preferred to ride if we did anything more than a block. Right now he's probably growing a lot so he'll need lots of sleep too  Kaylee's energy picked up more once the growing slowed down (maybe 6mths?).


----------

